# rustic bench, and shelves



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

white oak bench I built for a friends family cabin, and just a few pics of what I do, .. no match for some of the talent on this site but I love woodworking just the same.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very cool. Im digging the rustic look.

Did you burn the shoes in the tables?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## lcooke (May 4, 2013)

Chamfer said:


> Very cool. Im digging the rustic look.
> 
> Did you burn the shoes in the tables?


Thanks and yes I made a brand out of an old horseshoe and heated it with my torch,,my wife's idea it worked pretty good


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the bench, :thumbsup:.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, i love the look of LOGS!! Keep up he good work!!


----------

